# Another serial number



## DavidT (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey all,

Resurecting this ol' thread. Some friends got an old Auto-5 when they moved their parents. Unfortunately, it's in pretty bad shape, so the value is pretty much...well, not. I was just trying to find out how old it is. The serial number is 2xxx. No letters, no markings, nothing else. Just 2XXX.

Thanks!
David


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Try the Brownning fire arms web site for information on it.

 Al


----------

